
IP Traffic over Avian Carriers - baskind
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IP_over_Avian_Carriers
======
ColinWright
One of the earlier stories ever submitted:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=348315](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=348315)

Here are a few more:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=407443](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=407443)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=818955](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=818955)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1814047](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1814047)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2211093](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2211093)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2211358](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2211358)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3711451](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3711451)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4671783](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4671783)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5837876](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5837876)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5837886](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5837886)

(Including, I admit, one from me)

Interestingly, _none_ have generated interesting discussion.

There's also "Near-Field Authentication over Avian Carrier"

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4422155](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4422155)

But that's something en _tirely_ different.

------
aasasd
so? did something change since April 2011 that you suddenly post this?

~~~
baskind
Sorry. Next time I'll search prior posting, you can delete this link.

~~~
gruseom
You did nothing wrong. People post older material all the time. Those are some
of the best posts. And the GP was being a jerk, which actually does violate
the site guidelines.

